
Magento 2 Layered Navigation Custom Filters - Extait
https://extait.com/blog/Magento-2-Layered-Navigation-Custom-Filters/
======
Extait
This post will explain you how to add a custom filter to layered navigation in
Magento 2. Prepared by Alexander Skrashuk, Senior Magento developer at Extait.
Read more: [https://extait.com/blog/Magento-2-Layered-Navigation-
Custom-...](https://extait.com/blog/Magento-2-Layered-Navigation-Custom-
Filters/)

